# Realm Umbenannt



## HqSocken (25. Dezember 2005)

Hallo, unser neuer Realm ist in der unendlichen Güte von Blizzard umbenannt worden von Theredras in Theradras.
Nun werden seid der umbenennung unsere Herold daten nicht mehr aktuallisiert.
Was müssen wir unternehmen um dieses Missgeschick abzustellen.

P.S.: das die idee und die umsetzung des herold genial ist und mehr beachtung in der comunity finden sollte, sei hier mal nur am rande erwähnt. Ich sag nur hut ab und weiter so, im sinne der allgemeinheit. thx a lot


----------



## B3N (31. Dezember 2005)

Das Problem wurde behoben, die Daten sollten nun wieder abgeglichen werden.


----------

